# Should I feed after vomiting?



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there, my almost year old Shih tzu x Pekingese named Wicket, once in a while throws up. It's not so frequent that I feel like it would be serious (about once a month/two months). I think she does it when she is too excited and active after eating (I try to make her rest after eating) and when she eats something weird. After she throws up, she's always happy, bouncy, playful as before with no sign of discomfort.

Wicket thew up this morning and it was yellow foamy with hair in it. I think she managed to find a hairball that I missed with the vacuum after her shave, and I guess it didn't agree with her, lol. She's all good now, but my big question is should I feed her her regular kibble breakfast? And when she does throw up in the future, should I feed her or withhold food for a period of time, or feed her that bland food? I see a lot of threads about a dog throwing up multiple times, being sick, or even throwing up once a week. However, what about the odd occasion a dog just throwing up once and seems fine. Up to this point, I've been offering food (which she always eats, lol) with plenty of fresh water, and once I withheld food. When I do feed her after vomiting, she has not thrown up again after eating.

Thank you for your help and advice


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Does she usually vomit in the morning? Sometimes dogs vomit in the mornings b/c they're so hungry. Some people call it the hunger pukes. You may want to try giving your dog a small snack at bedtime so she's not so hungry when she wakes up. 

How often do you feed? If you only feed once daily, you may want to divide her ration in half and feed twice daily. That's what I do.

If she's actually sick, her tummy needs to rest about 12 hours before feeding again. Since you said you've fed right after her vomiting, with no ill effects, I'm thinking she's not really sick.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I find my dogs only throw up the yellowish foam when they are very hungry/have an empty stomach. I always feed them normally soon afterwards, and they are fine.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

The times she vomits are really random, there is no real pattern. I feed her twice a day, breakfast 6-7am, small snack at noon, and dinner around 4-5pm. Wicket didn't really finish her dinner the night before, so it could of been a hunger puke. She's been good all day and finished both her breakfast and dinner. Thanks for the responses, I think she's going be fine


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know about small dogs, but Labs seem to be the goat of the canine world... so they vomit a lot. MY dog will eat something he shouldn't, throw up, drink some water, and be ready to eat again, with no ill effects. 

So my advice is to provide water, and a little food, if desired. (Labs are always hungry...)


----------

